# My radio will not keep the memory!



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'><span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>I JUST BOUGHT A 84 CAPRICE AND IT HAS A PRETTY OLD PIONEER HEADUNIT ALREADY. I WANT TO GET A NEW ONE BUT FOR RIGHT NOW IM JUST GONNA KEEP THIS ONE. MY QUESTION IS; THE RADIO WILL NOT KEEP ITS MEMORY. EVERYTIME I TURN THE CAR OFF IT ALL GOES TO LIKE A DEFAULT. THE CD WILL START OVER, I WILL LOSE MY RADIO STATIONS AND WHAT EVER I CHANGE THE EQ TO, I WILL LOSE. SO IF THERE IS ANYBODY OUT THERE WHO HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT!</span></span></span></span></span>


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

pull out the radio and check if the yellow wire on the radio harness is on.. thats the memory cable..


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jun 2 2008, 08:09 PM~10783633
> *pull out the radio and check if the yellow wire on the radio harness is on.. thats the memory cable..
> *


um your partically right.

there would be two wires, a red and yellow, ones a 12v, others constant.

im sure your constant is connected to your 12v.
you have to take the yellow wire(constant) and put it to the batt. spot on the fuse box
that should correct it.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

put the yellow on a constant hot and put the red on an ignition controlled 12v


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks guys for the info, i will give it all a try!


----------



## bass*station (Jun 3, 2008)

yea. Some people who only half know what they are doing will wire the 12v ignition wire and 12v memory wire together. Make sure they didnt do that.


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

depends on how old the pioneer is. they used an orange wire back in the day for constant. thats when the speaker wires were grey and green for left and right. pioneers worked back then with no constant but lost memory when the car was turned off.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

i talked to some guy about it the other day at work and he said that some people with these type of older cars will hook that wire up to the cigarette lighter. would this be a good idea?


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah, since the ciggerette lighter is always hot you can hook it up to the ORANGE wire(i think thast the hot one)

just make sure it works beforeyou got cutting.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

sounds good, i will give it a shot! thanks....


----------

